# M.n.s.s.



## jlhenry (Nov 25, 2002)

Beware the Magicians Network Self-defense System!! 

http://streetcombat.8m.com/main.html 

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Elfan (Nov 25, 2002)

> WE GUARANTEE YOU THAT M.N.S.S. WILL TEACH YOU TO GET OUT OF ANY SUBMISSION HOLD



Can't wait to see these guys at the next UFC.


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 26, 2002)

Lol......I love seeing that stuff.......Really makes you see what you're missing out on


----------



## tarabos (Nov 26, 2002)

i wish Rickson would accept that challenge. 

i hate magicians....don't you?


----------



## Master of Blades (Nov 26, 2002)

It is a really cool idea though.......


----------

